# Spasmoctyl 40



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience of this product,available in Spain and also called Doralin in Greece?I believe it is also called Otilonium Bromide and maybe the same drug by Menarini Group which is currently being trialled in Europe named Ibodutant.The fact that a lot of us Brits holiday in Spain and Greece makes me wonder if us IBS D sufferers could see a doctor in those countries and get a prescription for it while in those countries,either on holiday or more long term.


----------

